# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real or fake Testosterone Enanthate

## DSM4Life

Make my day guys... ???

----------


## Seajackal

An UGL product and this seems to be good from what I remember people
saying. Good luck bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

i like the looks , good luck bro

----------


## MichaelCC

looks interesting, but I don't understand why there are 2 identical amps with different tops (blue, black)

----------


## Seajackal

I think UGLs have their limits too, if you know what I mean...stocks....

----------


## DSM4Life

nice i cant wait for the new year ! (starting jan)  :7up:

----------


## testosterona

yep, good stuff from what i hear too.

----------


## MichaelCC

> I think UGLs have their limits too, if you know what I mean...stocks....


You are right SJ - I understand you completely. That's what I was thinking about it  :Smilie:

----------


## devil1

nice color, but never heard of this UGL.

----------


## reveremuscle

I have some Pro-Labs Test Prop on the way, heard good things about them and you can't beat the prices. Nice guy as well.

----------


## Grizzly420

the front of the labels looks alot like XXX la--.

----------


## DSM4Life

> the front of the labels looks alot like XXX la--.


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Jack87

It's legit, there's more then a few UG's with the same style labels, no
big deal what matters is what's inside... You should be fine with this...

----------


## Seajackal

Buff, my man long time no see bro nice to have you back!  :Smilie:

----------


## Jack87

Thanks bro, have had to much going on, trying to catch up...  :Smilie: 

Congrats on the promotion BTW!




> Buff, my man long time no see bro nice to have you back!

----------


## Deezuhl

yeah this labs top notch. im about to get on a cycle myself. my bro is on his 2nd now of pro-l*bs..

----------


## Massacre

Looks good. It's a UGL for sure.

----------


## DSM4Life

> yeah this labs top notch. im about to get on a cycle myself. my bro is on his 2nd now of pro-l*bs..


In the end of 3rd week and feeling great. Both gains and weight are improving the way i expected.

----------


## Seajackal

> Thanks bro, have had to much going on, trying to catch up... 
> 
> Congrats on the promotion BTW!


Thanks bro, it's a shame that you had lost the MOD status for the lack of
time you had to get to the board, but anyway you're always the one I would
thank for the upgrade I had, man I know you talked shit on my back to VETTE
 :LOL:

----------


## Deezuhl

> In the end of 3rd week and feeling great. Both gains and weight are improving the way i expected.


good to hear. good luck!!!

----------


## DSM4Life

Just wanted to update this (i know old). Not sure if it was the gear or not but i didn't get good results off this run. I will avoid this manf. in the future. Just giving my option, take it for what its worth.

----------


## MAJOR25

Looks good to me....!! :7up:

----------

